# Tyler Richard Thorp / Morgan Thorp



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

I have been reading the Richard Jones thread and utterly horrified by a lot of what has been discussed and covered there. Jones is one batshit crazy tranny and its not surprising to me that some of his friends would also be cows themselves. I've been going through Morgan Thorp's Facebook page and it's filled with great, hilarious shit. He has made posts from Madison, Wisconsin and his birthdate is also somewhere on his Facebook profile.

I capped so much of it that I didn't know where to start at first, but recently he made a reference to this website and posted some dumb shit from Leighanna Rose's Witch Meme page.










He blames us for why his friend is a sick fuck. We are off to one great start here.

This is his stupid GoFundMe that he keeps peddling and a video directly from his YouTube channel.








Spoiler: This looks like before his transition
















Twitter:

https://twitter.com/thefirefly14/with_replies

The Facebook itself is where you will find some of the funniest content, especially the texts where he talks about how he was kicked out of his girlfriend's place. The girlfriend's name is Lillian Hannah Banks.



Spoiler: Lillian vs. Tyler























Lillian looks like this according to the Facebook page.


Spoiler











As you can see, this guy constantly bitches about being on the verge of being homeless and blaming everyone for his problems.






This is also why his relationship with his mom has been so fragmented.






A lot of his Facebook is him blaming all his problems on his girlfriend and bitching about her a lot. Here he is whining about job applications and having to do them. Lazy, lazy, lazy.










His girlfriend is calling him out again. 





He has bizarre nightmares where he wants to do the most wretched things and also meaning that he hates his dad too. Is there anyone in this loser's life that he doesn't hate or want to kill?






He hates the idea of capitalism.






Sick fuck Terra Jones comes in to blow smoke up Tyler's ass.






I had to make so many caps for this OP that I have to split it up into two posts so this will show up properly.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Continuing off from the OP. 

Some miscellaneous shit about his drivers license and where he posts it.







Spoiler: License













Spoiler: Cooking











Bitching about hormones.






He likes Todd in the Shadows and we know that he's white knighted for Sarah Nyberg before. 






He even has an art twitter account in addition to his regular one and also goes under the alias Andrea Morgan. I haven't looked through this one yet but I'm sure there's a lot to be found here too. The Facebook itself had so much to cover.

https://twitter.com/buckybone


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

He comments on Esquire articles.






See this in the post at the top and go through the comments.

http://www.esquire.com/news-politic...8/valerie-jarrett-meeting-black-lives-matter/


----------



## Fiddleford (Mar 24, 2016)

Blame aaaaall your shit on your girlfriend despite her letting you apparently live at her place even though you're publicly bitching at her by tagging her on facebook. What a wonder the relationship isn't doing well.

Also am I stupid or can he not decide if she's his ex or not? Keeps referring to her as both.


He has a let's play channel with a whopping one video on it.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

http://buckybone.deviantart.com/

http://www.writing.com/main/portfolio/view/buckybone


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

http://thefirefly14.tumblr.com/
https://storify.com/thefirefly14
https://www.reddit.com/user/thefirefly14


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/darkhorsevideos

http://ranrumblings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 24, 2016)

Great stuff!

I had often seem him comment on Richard's stuff and saw his twitter and shit, but didn't realize he was crazy even on the tranny scale


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like a tranny Sam Hyde with downs, that alone is enough to get me interested.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 24, 2016)

https://archive.md/gur0i
He's seriously friends with nyberg here? 

In other news, can anyone here run a check on Tyler Richard Thorp of Madison, WI, formerly in Chicago IL 60647?

and lookie, another facebook profile
https://www.facebook.com/FireflyChats/?fref=nf


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> He's seriously friends with nyberg




because of course he would be lol


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

More bitching about his girlfriend and then a link to a post he made on Tumblr.






http://archive.md/j43PB

http://thefirefly14.tumblr.com/post/61985201942/ive-come-out-to-my-girlfriend-so-now-im-trying-to


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 24, 2016)

https://archive.md/N1axv
Is buckybone@gmail.com still active, or is it defunct now? Curious...

also one more missed fb profile: https://www.facebook.com/thefirefly14



> Started School at University of Wisconsin - Whitewater
> Posted on March 17, 2015
> College


lol sure

also his whole YT channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_ZctO74aj_okuneOs3aA-g


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 24, 2016)

Why do tranny-women so often act like stereotypical trailer-trash welfare mamas?  Drugs, mutual battery, abuse, filthy living conditions, unable to hold down a steady job, always short on cash...I mean, if you're going to try to be a woman, why not act like a _classy_ woman?


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

He's talked a lot about how he used to be a libertarian and doesn't stop obsessing about it.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 24, 2016)

https://tweetsave.com/thefirefly14/status/571085463731236865
More on Tyler being friends with a known pedophile


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> https://tweetsave.com/thefirefly14/status/571085463731236865
> More on Tyler being friends with a known pedophile


These are all the other tweets I can find to Nyberg.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:thefirefly14 to:srhbutts&src=typd

They were tweeting to each other as far back as November 2014.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 79262 View attachment 79263 View attachment 79264 View attachment 79265


Wasn't that shitty group pic made by noted RationalWiki sperg and Ryulong butt-buddy, Kitsunelaine?  Damn, every insane tranny we talk about is fucking connected like some sort of autistic rat king.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 24, 2016)

Missed another reddit account: 
https://www.reddit.com/user/buckybone/

note that his submissions are trans related shit, and linked to his youtube channel


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

One Brianna Wu tweet and that's it.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 24, 2016)

For fuck's sake, if your depression and anxiety make filling out job applications a Herculean task, maybe you should go see a goddamned therap- aaaaah fuck it, people like this will never seek out the help they actually need.


----------



## animedad (Mar 24, 2016)

Good grief, this guy just looks like a whiny piece of shit even without reading all of the fucked-up things about him.


----------



## animedad (Mar 24, 2016)

Tony Fuckin Abbott said:


> It looks like a tranny Sam Hyde with downs


I couldn't quite put my finger on it at first, but you hit it right on the head. Bingo.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 24, 2016)

This is the most convincing tranny I've seen featured at the Farms at least.

But, that's like being the most convicing tranny in a Monty Python sketch so..


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Mar 24, 2016)

The more I read about these people, the more it becomes apparent they just hate personal responsibility. 

"It's not my fault, it's the patriarchy/transphobia/misogyny/racism/Republicans/Zionists!"
"I don't have the spoons to look for a job, much less do one if I got it!"
"Why can't someone else pay for my ___?"
"Why should I have to learn things/work/do anything to survive?  Can't someone else do it for me?"

The root cause of every single problem, every single opinion these people have seems to be a desire to not have to do a goddamn thing they don't want, and be rewarded for that laziness/ignorance/stupidity by people who actually do things.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 24, 2016)

https://archive.md/ESrjf
ALERT


----------



## Dain Bramage (Mar 24, 2016)

DR;TL Version: Trannies are dysfunctional Drama Queens, looking for a scapegoat for all their woes. Professional Victims who need the Farms as their Boogeyman in order to feel justified in their belief that it's not really themselves to blame.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> https://archive.md/ESrjf
> ALERT



CRUCIAL DANGER SITUATION1!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Smutley (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 79296



Oh boy, another ugly tranny to stomp into submission!  





Looks like he used to go by "Morgan Andrea" at one point


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it really a good idea to talk shit about people living in basements when you are homeless?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Is it really a good idea to talk shit about people living in basements when you are homeless?





lol we have homes and he doesn't


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 24, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Oh boy, another ugly tranny to stomp into submission!
> 
> View attachment 79298



"You don't scare me!  I'll just cover my ears and sing LA LA LA real loud!"

Fine, dude, whatever, but we'll still be pointing and laughing at you _and_ your freaky friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys, this is serious: without a basement to target, the assassination quadrocopter can't lock onto coordinates. He has the advantage here.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 24, 2016)

The GoFundMe page essentially reads like "Pay my bills for me because I'm irresponsible and can't handle myself." Hardcore e-begging.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Mar 24, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> https://archive.md/ESrjf
> ALERT


"...our people..."
Are they talking about lolcows in general or their specific subcategory _odiosus_ _hermaphroditae_?



Smutley said:


> Oh boy, another ugly tranny to stomp into submission!
> 
> View attachment 79298
> 
> ...


1: How is the Twitter block button going to stop us from talking about this weirdo?
2: Why do these spazes keep censoring K*w*f*rms?


----------



## Rick Springfield (Mar 24, 2016)

GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> "
> 2: Why do these spazes keep censoring K*w*f*rms?



They want to make it harder to find us. Probably afraid that their friends will end up agreeing with our assessment of the situation.


----------



## Smutley (Mar 24, 2016)

Just to make sure we hit all the checkboxes, here's a Patreon that has a whopping* zero dollars *in it.  Great work, Tyler! 
https://www.patreon.com/FireflyChats?ty=h





There is also a _ton _of Thorp's that are related to him, and they are all pretty cosy with one another... except none have him listed as a family member 

Also, check out one of his followers.  Once again, ADF represents the Tranny Singularity.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 24, 2016)

The dangerous, basement dwelling spergs of Kawa Forms is on the case!


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol you're not cute and I would not have sex with you, fag.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 24, 2016)

Senpai!   <3


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 24, 2016)

You know, I can totally get behind "Hey, if you like what you see here, drop a copper in my cap!"  In fact, I've done that a few times for artists or speakers I'd like to support.  They give me something lovely or funny or insightful, and I give them something back.  It's perfectly legit, IMO.

What I can't get behind is "Give me some money for being an attention whore", or "Well, I suck at work, so how about you pay me to do my hobby?"


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Fuck your friend too.


----------



## Womacker (Mar 24, 2016)

Please oh please come and join us here so you can sperg. @Autphag has lost his sparkle about him and another transgendered person would make my day.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 79265



It saddens me seeing people in their middle age years drawing like this. I mean I can it from a fresh mean high schooler who's experimenting from their anime phrase. But come on now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like I have another tranny to run over with the Race War Van.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 24, 2016)

This is one content-rich thread.

Madison, Tranny, @Wildchild?


----------



## Smutley (Mar 24, 2016)

hello who to help my ladystick break through the cotton ceiling


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow, three pages to start fishing for asspats with screengrabs of the forum. 
Top notch work there. 
I like this one. There's potential.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Twitter updates. Bit saltier on Twitter than on FB but it's mainly the same shit.


----------



## Cubanodun (Mar 24, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Twitter updates. Bit saltier on Twitter than on FB but it's mainly the same shit.



He fails to detect sarcasm, must be autistic


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 24, 2016)

Or he's never seen/heard of Monty Python.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

He's really going out of his way to get our attention, huh? He won't take advice from us but maybe he'll listen to one of his batshit tranny friends.





(btw he did. he really really did)


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Cubanodun said:


> He fails to detect sarcasm, must be autistic


He admits it on his Twitter. At least he's honest.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Mar 24, 2016)

His girlfriend should come talk to us. Maybe it would be like a Jay Geis situation and she will be freed of the bucktoothed menace.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

HickoryDickory said:


> His girlfriend should come talk to us. Maybe it would be like a Jay Geis situation and she will be freed of the bucktoothed menace.



Nah his "girlfriend" is another gross insane tranny.

Let's dox him and harass him on social media and phone up his work saying he's a pedophile so he resents Tyler for picking an autistic slapfight with us and needlessly inconveniencing his life.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Nah his "girlfriend" is another gross insane tranny.





HickoryDickory said:


> His girlfriend should come talk to us. Maybe it would be like a Jay Geis situation and she will be freed of the bucktoothed menace.




they broke up and tyler got kicked out because he makes up abuse stories and self diagnoses ptsd and autism


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> they broke up and tyler got kicked out because he makes up abuse stories and self diagnoses ptsd and autism



What a shame. Who's still in his life that we can dox and harass until they turn on him?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> What a shame. Who's still in his life that we can dox and harass until they turn on him?




whatever just go through his friends list or anyone who likes his statuses or tweets and dox them


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Results for autism.


----------



## Overchek (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys don't be mean to tranny Andrew Hussie.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> whatever just go through his friends list or anyone who likes his statuses or tweets and dox them



no I want to dox and harass his irl support network, facebook tranny asspatters are a dime a dozen.

does he have parents who love him? eh probably not


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> no I want to dox and harass his irl support network, facebook tranny asspatters are a dime a dozen.
> 
> does he have parents who love him? eh probably not



they probably do, but he claims they abused him like all tranny boohoo stories. of course his dad molested him

i think @hood LOLCOW  found the whitepages stuff


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> no I want to dox and harass his irl support network, facebook tranny asspatters are a dime a dozen.
> 
> does he have parents who love him? eh probably not


He hates both of his parents, so they probably hate his dumb ass in return.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Mar 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> they broke up and tyler got kicked out because he makes up abuse stories and self diagnoses ptsd and autism


Oooooh. I thought they were still weeble-wobbling. 

Tyler, you suck donkey balls.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

he's so miserable and alone i don't even have loved ones to target

this is sad lol


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> he's so miserable and alone i don't even have loved ones to target
> 
> this is sad lol




lol i know


----------



## Treblinkachu (Mar 24, 2016)

"Thorp" sounds like a cross between some kind of unfunny comic relief creature from a bad fantasy series, an elementary school-level classroom insult, and an onomatopoeia for when Rosie O'Donnell falls onto a sofa and farts at the same time and the fart is cushioned by the sofa.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't stand trannies and that's just from all of their online histrionics and dramatic bullshit that I read of my own free will.

Being related to one and having to deal with it IRL must be gruelling, and the reason why they all hate their relatives and they are friends with pretty much exclusively other broken freaks.

No one who is same would willingly hang out with people like that unless trying to score some liberal bingo card of friendship diversity


----------



## VLAD (Mar 24, 2016)

Someday I'm going to make a big autistic police procedural cork board diagram of Internet trannies and their interconnected ratking nature.

It'll be like Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon, except with ADF at the middle.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I can't stand trannies and that's just from all of their online histrionics and dramatic bullshit that I read of my own free will.
> 
> Being related to one and having to deal with it IRL must be gruelling, and the reason why they all hate their relatives and they are friends with pretty much exclusively other broken freaks.
> 
> No one who is same would willingly hang out with people like that unless trying to score some liberal bingo card of friendship diversity



I'd hang out with Bailey Jay and Zoe Quinn tho if you know what I mean.


----------



## wet_butt (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it so much to ask to find at least one of these trannies who _doesn't_ have a hairline receeding into the stratosphere?


----------



## Dain Bramage (Mar 24, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Oh boy, another ugly tranny to stomp into submission!
> 
> View attachment 79298
> 
> ...



LOL! "bring it" the nutbag sez.









Sorry there boy, but you're really not worth more than a snicker and a funny look. We reserve the big guns for truly worthy lolcows, and you don't qualify.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I'd hang out with Bailey Jay and Zoe Quinn tho if you know what I mean.



You've taken it too far this time, D. I mean you gotta keep it somewhat believable. 

Even Zoe Quinn's cat doesn't want to spend time with him.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 24, 2016)

Dain Bramage said:


> LOL! "bring it" the nutbag sez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you don't get it. When he's saying bring it on, he means 'come on guys, interact with me im so lonely'


----------



## Melkor (Mar 24, 2016)

Tyler Richard Thorp is an ugly tranny and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## GetShrekt (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, what the hell is it with the whole "I don't have the spoons to do X" analogy? Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 24, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> Okay, what the hell is it with the whole "I don't have the spoons to do X" analogy? Can anyone explain this?



Autism.


----------



## KFC (Mar 24, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> He's really going out of his way to get our attention, huh? He won't take advice from us but maybe he'll listen to one of his batshit tranny friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Im gong to c£gre-l this



It's definitely at least somewhat autistic.


----------



## Smutley (Mar 24, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> Okay, what the hell is it with the whole "I don't have the spoons to do X" analogy? Can anyone explain this?



There's a story going around of some lady with lupus who used a bunch of spoons on a table at a restaurant to explain how she only has so much energy to do things throughout the day.  If she goes to the store that'll take up a couple spoons and she may not be able to spend time with her friends that night.  You know, things that people with debilitating ailments struggle to deal with. 

Of course, like all imperfect systems used to explain complicated concepts, idiots on the internet have completely butchered it.  Look anywhere on social media and you'll see "I don't have spoons" is shorthand for "I'm a lazy waste of space who never wants to grow up and demands everything be handed to me".


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2016)

GetShrekt said:


> Okay, what the hell is it with the whole "I don't have the spoons to do X" analogy? Can anyone explain this?




Completely out of energy or motivation for the day. Particularly used by those suffering from a disease or disability of some kind.

Source: The Spoon Theory by Christine Miserandino ( butyoudontlooksick.com/spoons.htm )



in other words a shitty excuse to be lazy. mostly used by self diagnosers and sjws


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 24, 2016)

We should kill him.


----------



## VLAD (Mar 24, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> We should kill him.


Let's dox his goldfish.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 24, 2016)

VLAD said:


> Let's dox his goldfish.


We should kill his goldfish.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

I finally got home but I'm in the process of uploading all the archived videos I got from Tyler's channel to the Archive website. The link will be up as soon as possible.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Mar 24, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> https://archive.md/gur0i
> He's seriously friends with nyberg here?
> 
> In other news, can anyone here run a check on Tyler Richard Thorp of Madison, WI, formerly in Chicago IL 60647?
> ...


Oh god, is he still in Chicago?? He's not too far away from me...


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 24, 2016)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Wasn't that shitty group pic made by noted RationalWiki sperg and Ryulong butt-buddy, Kitsunelaine?  Damn, every insane tranny we talk about is fucking connected like some sort of autistic rat king.





Anime-Chan said:


> It saddens me seeing people in their middle age years drawing like this. I mean I can it from a fresh mean high schooler who's experimenting from their anime phrase. But come on now.



@Adamska

Autistic rat king status confirmed.

The group pic was drawn by Adam Morland aka Elaine aka Kitsunelaine aka Adaminator/Adaminator1 aka Eveinator, who has ties to other cows such as pedophile Nicholas 'Sarah' Nyberg, Michael "Ryulong" Cohen, and other spergs in the anti-Gamergate autism sphere. http://archive.md/QYgGN



			
				Adam Morland said:
			
		

> "This is a huge, mass drawing of a chatroom/stream I go to. Took me a couple of weeks to do."






Spoiler: Adam Morland and friend









Edit: Here is a tweet from Tyler about the group pic, after which he shills his gofundme to 'celebrate'. http://archive.md/vZYAx
Timehop archive: http://archive.md/vjzAo 
Archive of the Timehop'd tweet: http://archive.md/rkAJA






The chatroom in question is for something called Can You Survive? which appears to involve watching movies while shitposting in a chatroom.

https://twitter.com/search?q=cys from:thefirefly14&src=typd


----------



## nad7155 (Mar 24, 2016)

Autism? check
Rodent teeth? check
Lazy and self entilted? check
Fat?  ....

3 out of 4.


----------



## nad7155 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sarcastic Username said:


> without a basement to target



Yes.

Some people live in the attic.


----------



## 女鬼 (Mar 24, 2016)

His LinkedIn says he was a sailor in the U. S. Navy for all of 5 months. Must've gone really well.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Tyler Thorp playlist I created on my Kiwi YouTube channel with all the videos I downloaded from his channel. There are just two videos I'm trying to reupload but the rest are all there. Enjoy.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 24, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> His LinkedIn says he was a sailor in the U. S. Navy for all of 5 months. Must've gone really well.
> 
> View attachment 79342


He was in the Navy for 4.5 months. He said he had Aspergers and demanded that they retrain him so they kicked him out. He was literally kicked out of the military for being a sperg.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Mar 24, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> He was in the Navy for 4.5 months. He said he had Aspergers and demanded that they retrain him so they kicked him out. He was literally kicked out of the military for being a sperg.
> View attachment 79348


Everyone who gets accepted to nuke school is a sperg. But if you're too much of a sperg you get sent home.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Mar 24, 2016)

He sort of looks like a tranny version of Taxman.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

On feminism.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

There was a lot I was also sent by @Hellfire, but this guy has so many ties to other cows. It really is a big tranny rat king network here. If there's anything I missed, just dump what you have too. It took me a bit to cap all of this shit.

These are all of his tweets to Bitchunelaine/Adamu, the RationalWiki sperg.



Spoiler











Even more Bitchunelaine content.





http://archive.md/TTclu

Bronies are one of his biggest triggers.





He's even connected to another huge cow, Chloe Sagal.






To Zoe Quinn:






To Feminist Frequency:






He's also a CYS and Dungeons and Dragons sperg.



Spoiler











Some archive links to him getting pissy about MLP:

http://archive.md/GP16m
http://archive.md/Wbecp

I'll keep editing this post if I missed anything.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 24, 2016)

"Received extensive custodial training."

So taxpayer money was wasted by the Navy teaching this tard how to use a mop. Awesome.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Mar 24, 2016)

Ruin said:


> "Received extensive custodial training."
> 
> So taxpayer money was wasted by the Navy teaching this tard how to use a mop. Awesome.


4.5 months in the navy. Basic is about 3 months and at least half of that is custodial and physical training. Your duty days on base while in training is 90% janitorial and landscaping work.


----------



## Hat (Mar 24, 2016)

sikotik said:


> 4.5 months in the navy. Basic is about 3 months and at least half of that is custodial and physical training. Your duty days on base while in training is 90% janitorial and landscaping work.


That's it and yet he still gets a driver's license with a "veteran" label.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 24, 2016)

Fuck off, Richard.


----------



## TS 298 (Mar 24, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> His LinkedIn says he was a sailor in the U. S. Navy for all of 5 months. Must've gone really well.
> 
> View attachment 79342



Wait, nuclear

what


----------



## Adamska (Mar 24, 2016)

The thing is Adamu the wonder foxfag isn't a tranny: he's a transformation fetishist that's pretending to be a tranny so he doesn't get kicked out of a community for being too broken as a human. The fact that others in that picture of creepy spergery also are broken mockeries of humanity is not too shocking, since people like this hate disagreements. They're probably all transtrenders or something like that.

This guy... I get the vibe that like Phil, he doesn't know what he wants to be, is stuck at the "fuck you parents" stage in life, and is too shortsighted and autistic to function outside of having a tard wrangler. I'm honestly shocked he managed to stay in the military at all and passed basic.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 25, 2016)

So I was thinking about it. This guy was a nuke. In the Navy nukes are very desired. You have to be really fucking smart and ace the ASVAB to qualify and then be willing to join the military making 25000 a year for working 90 hour weeks, something the kind of people smart enough to become nukes don't usually do.

That makes me wonder how the fuck he got kicked out. Getting booted from the military is a feat in itself, but for a nuke? He must have really fucked up. His story about wanting a new rate doesn't hold water because they would have told him tough shit. There has to be more the story.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 25, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> That makes me wonder how the fuck he got kicked out. Getting booted from the military is a feat in itself, but for a nuke? He must have really fucked up. His story about wanting a new rate doesn't hold water because they would have told him tough shit. There has to be more the story.



This was 2009, while DADT was still in effect.  It wasn't done away with until 2010.  So if he came out as a tranny that might have done it.

However, we also know he's a fuckup of colossal proportions, so it could easily just be that.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Mar 25, 2016)

If he went fully tranny in the Navy, I think he would say it for the oppression points. It probably really is because of his :autism:.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> This was 2009, while DADT was still in effect.  It wasn't done away with until 2010.  So if he came out as a tranny that might have done it.
> 
> However, we also know he's a fuckup of colossal proportions, so it could easily just be that.


Even then, the Navy isn't about to let a nuke go unless it's something serious. If he pulled any tranny shit they would have went through a lot of other punitive actions before discharging him. The Navy is always short on nukes.


----------



## darkhorse60 (Mar 25, 2016)

An actual autism diagnosis could do it, that's a disqualifying condition...they've expanded the criteria so much in the last 20 years, any social retard with a half-decent IQ could get one without too much trouble.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Mar 25, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Even then, the Navy isn't about to let a nuke go unless it's something serious. If he pulled any tranny shit they would have went through a lot of other punitive actions before discharging him. The Navy is always short on nukes.


He wasn't a nuke yet, but it's not that hard to wash out of that training because it's very demanding academically. They'd usually keep you around and retrain unless you really fucked up or had a disqualifying condition. Recruiters also sometimes tell potential recruits to lie about certain conditions you might have.


----------



## Smutley (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a hard time believing that Tyler was booted for autism unless he was chimping hard.  If the results I'm pulling are to be believed, he did attend the nuke school in Goose Creek, SC briefly, although it's also possible he was a janitor on the naval base just down the road.  I mean, come on, someone who got accepted in the nuke program spends the rest of his adult life working as a cashier for Walmart and Walgreens?  

From Intellus




From Google+




From reunion.com




Also, I've found some information on his poor family, such as his father's obituary




And facebook links for...
Joyce Thorp (grandmother)
Lynzie Burhans née Thorp (sister)
Willy Thorp (uncle)
Tina Pankratz nee Thorp (aunt)
Debborah Sullivan-Sajdak née Thorp (mother)
James Sajdak (stepfather)

He is also related to the Kiefer's, who are relatives from his great-grand parents, though I don't think many have contact with him.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 25, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I have a hard time believing that Tyler was booted for autism unless he was chimping hard. If the results I'm pulling are to be believed, he did attend the nuke school in Goose Creek, SC briefly, although it's also possible he was a janitor on the naval base just down the road. I mean, come on, someone who got accepted in the nuke program spends the rest of his adult life working as a cashier for Walmart and Walgreens?



I don't find it that hard, actually; intelligence and wisdom aren't the same stats, if you'll excuse the gaming parlance.  It's entirely possible that he just _really_ didn't want to do nuclear, and deliberately torpedoed himself so they'd _have_ to move him to another track--and it backfired hard enough to get him discharged.

As for being a minimum-wage nonstarter: If he's had everything come easy for him all his life, he might not have developed the discipline to pick himself back up and persevere when he encounters something that actually taxes him.  Enthusiasm can only carry you so far, after all.

ALSO:  Interesting to note that he was likely raised Catholic, unless his father joined the RCC late in life.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

@Smutley, I have uploaded all the videos you sent me in chat to the same playlist I posted here earlier. They are all archived now.

As for Thorp's activity in the past 24 hours, this is what I was able to get.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 25, 2016)

Persephone, lol

Why is it trannies never choose fucking normal names?


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Persephone, lol
> 
> Why is it trannies never choose fucking normal names?


Because  and :autism:


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



See, women CAN be engineers too!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



That first one...Is that a diagnostic for when a person's understanding of politics is so simplistic that he shouldn't be allowed to vote?


----------



## Smutley (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmmm, what does this mean?  I don't know what "the six that cost me", but it doesn't sound autism related?





Even his sister doesn't believe his shit




Even his mom thinks he's a mentally unstable loser




His friends list, though hidden, is part of the Tranny Rat King.  Stephanie Weil is an autistic engineer who works for radio stations and, of course, is friends with Phil, Jessica, and Jordan.




Miranda Brooks Rain, aka Miranda Brooks Raven, aka William Radik, is friends with Chloe Sagal and one of the numerous people Rani Bakr "dates".


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 25, 2016)

Wait, is that last one about Paul Wolscht?


----------



## kcbbq (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>


Moot really went tranny.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 25, 2016)

So it appears his entire family hates him. That's pretty funny.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 25, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> So it appears his entire family hates him. That's pretty funny.



He and Richard have that in common.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> . He has made posts from Madison, Wisconsin


@Wildchild will you be able to troll him irl


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 25, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> @Wildchild will you be able to troll him irl



I think real life has trolled him enough on its own, really


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't forgotten about Thorp. He did react to the Alison Rapp controversy by retweeting you guessed it, Sarah Nyberg.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 3, 2017)

Morgan reacts to the thread about Geena Phillips, says we originally coordinated Chris-Chan trolling/drama, and also revives her own thread because lololol.

Hi Morgan!


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Guro Vidaro-san (Feb 8, 2018)

chimpburgers said:


> Continuing off from the OP.
> 
> Some miscellaneous shit about his drivers license and where he posts it.
> 
> ...



He has such a flat, boring way of talking. Every sentence he types feels like a conversation-ender. Incidentally I've known several men in my life who talk this way, and they're all total creeps.

Actually fuck. I'm reading more of his little facebook posts now. I have an ex friend who was outed as being an abusive boyfriend to every person he dated in college, also raped one of them. He is also an AGP troon and he and Tyler both talk EXACTLY the same way. Like you could show me these posts and just change the name so it looks like the friend wrote them, I'd never suspect.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 8, 2018)

Guro Vidaro-san said:


> He has such a flat, boring way of talking. Every sentence he types feels like a conversation-ender. Incidentally I've known several men in my life who talk this way, and they're all total creeps.


I know why


Spoiler






> :autism:





I'm not even familiar with this person's antics, but just from the facial expression, you can tell.


----------



## MarissaXD (Feb 10, 2018)

There's something else odd about this one, supposedly MtF yet chooses an unisex name. There's something fishy here given how most trans women and even troons will change their name to something more feminine than Morgan.


----------



## soryu (Aug 4, 2018)

Morgan wrote a letter to her ex via Medium, who she dated for 6 months in 2017. Some highlights include being triggered by The McElroy Brothers and calling a kitten a demon.
Archive


Spoiler: The Letter



*A Letter I Needed to Write*

Heya.* It’s me, the person you dated for six months and then tossed aside right after I moved in with you, after all the promises you made about helping me to get back on my feet and all the talk of moving to Milwaukee or maybe California…considering who my father (and Prime Abuser) was and the kinds of promises that _he _used to make, goddamn I should’ve known better. I suppose that not knowing better is kind of a thing in my family, I really never should’ve let my guard down after my sister ended up marrying someone who was basically our dad, four years after she was slammed against a wall and choked out by the “man” who she would eventually marry (I told her at the time that she needed to move on, but she was back with him within three months).

I should’ve known better…I should’ve been trying to get out the moment that you brought a third cat home (which the witchy part of me considers to be a literal demon) without asking or even telling me, to an apartment that was too small for two of them, when you couldn’t even keep the litterbox from overflowing with the shit from the cats you already had. I tried to help where I could…but by the time you brought that third cat into the picture last August, my mental state was fragile enough that it took all of two weeks with the demon kitten before I literally had to go to Minneapolis for three days to be able to recharge at all (and that’s even considering that the trip began with me dragging my suitcase between a load of O’Hare parking lots, and included the second-worst hangover of the year on that Sunday)…I still owe money to a friend for that trip, would’ve paid her months ago if I hadn’t been too psychologically exhausted to even look for work for most of the time since. The happiest day I had that year was the day the kitten escaped…the fact that it happened because you left the door open when you were carrying things to your storage unit (or the dumpster, doesn’t matter much at this point) while I was asleep was just the cherry on top of all of it.

I spent what would’ve been our anniversary (also the day that I consider to be the anniversary of when my creative spark** finally lit up when I was 13 years old, 13 years before the party where we met and bonded over having lived in Whitewater at the same time) alone…and then I spent my birthday alone, Thanksgiving with other friends (you were off somewhere else), Christmas Eve alone, Christmas Day alone until a couple of friends invited me along as a third wheel when they went to see _The Shape of Water_ (you promised that we’d go to _The Last Jedi_ together, should’ve known better than to believe anything you ever promised), New Year’s with other friends (once again, you were off somewhere else), and after all of that I thought that we could still salvage something…and then you gave me 6 weeks to move out in January, when you would’ve fucking known if you ever had a thought in your head that wasn’t “What’s going to make me feel good at this exact moment?” that it would take longer than that to find work and scrape up enough money for a security deposit, but my survival was apparently less important than having the apartment available for your current primary girlfriend to come over whenever she wants. (I literally never had a problem with being sexiled, you just never asked because you got so scared the one time you cared about my boundaries — which you didn’t even cross that night — that you never brought up sex stuff again.)

So, here we are. Don’t even think we can be friends after the damage you’ve done over the last year (probably longer, considering that I never saw a bedbug in my life until I picked one off your chest the one time we made out on the couch that I was sleeping on at the time (December 2016), and the fact that I ended up losing that couch to bedbugs and fighting them straight through the move into your apartment until the day the demon escaped while you were cleaning for the exterminator, I _still _think I feel those fuckers crawling on me half the time), and especially after damn near killing me from stress last month when you finally stopped even pretending to care about my boundaries or whether I got any sleep at all, blasting that goddamn Polygon playlist as loud as your laptop speakers would go until 5am or even later — congratulations, you’ve turned goddamn McElroy Brothers content into a trauma trigger for me, I hope you’re fucking happy — and nothing made me happier than taking my TV and router to my storage locker, after you blew all of your savings on a PS4 right before Christmas (if you thought I was letting you keep anything that I brought there or bought while I was there, you really are living in the same alternate reality that my dad lived in).

Don’t try to find where I’m staying now, I’ve given that information to a small number of people who I trust to not spread it around to anyone who might get it back to you, and I won’t be giving it to anyone else…if you do show up here or at the groups you’ve been to with me, I have the screenshots of your bullshit, I have pictures of the litterbox and the sink from the day before I moved into the new place (where I finally have my own place to sleep, another thing you promised me in those early days, before living near the Red Line for easy access to your main girlfriend — I am literally never doing a poly relationship again, only takes one person who sucks at communicating to blow it all apart — became more important than a place that you could actually afford (which would’ve been easy, if you’d looked a little bit west of where you work)), and I _will _post them everywhere***…and then I’ll bring hard power into the situation, because showing up at your ex’s home without her permission after you’ve abused her and manipulated her into being afraid for her life (and, by that last weekend, being ready to buy a bus ticket to go to her hometown and end it) is literally the situation that restraining orders were made for. By March 15 (the day I packed my seabag full of clothes and took it to my new place), I was on record with multiple nonprofits, a mental health provider, and multiple government agencies (city, county, maybe state, definitely at least one federal) as attempting to get out of an abusive living situation, and I’m pretty sure that even you can recognize that attaching your legal name to that really isn’t a good idea…you had far too much power over my life for far too long, and that’s finally over.****

After all of that, and after you’ve used up and thrown away your last few friends like you did to me, you’ll have the same choice that my dad did: between curling up and letting yourself die like he did, or maybe, finally, growing the fuck up…if you do go down the latter road, maybe all of this will have a purpose. As for me…well, I’m going to do everything I can to move on with my life, now that I’m in a living situation where that’s currently possible, and now that I’ve said pretty much everything I’ve ever needed to say about you.

Fuck off forever,

Morgan Andrea Thorp

1900, 3 April 2018

*I would’ve actually written this out with a lot less thought behind it and left it on your now-empty TV table when I brought the keys back, but that just happened to be the one Saturday night that you _weren’t _at work, so you get this instead. At least, you would, if I hadn’t blocked you on social media to protect myself.

**A general Rule To Live By for future reference, you really never want to fuck over a writer, loads of them literally get paid to write about revenge…the kinds you especially never want to fuck over are fantasy writers and songwriters, and guess what I used to write before your bullshit shut down that part of my brain for a year?

***Hell, I might post the pictures anyways if one of a couple of your closest friends shows up here, I haven’t decided yet.

****Alright, I suppose this letter has gone into “revenge fantasy” territory, but goddammit after the year I’ve had, I’ve earned it!

_Morgan is absolutely fucking broke right now, anything you can throw at her __GoFundMe__ or her __Squarecash__ will go towards keeping any kind of access to public transportation and a flip phone for her until she can afford a bike._



Her ex, Desiree Swann finds out about the letter and responds the next day. Desiree notes Morgan had infested the apartment with bed bugs and spent the entire time playing Hearthstone instead of looking for a job.
Archive


Spoiler: Desiree's Response



Content warning: Suicide mention, alcohol mention...

Just over a year and a half ago, I met someone at a party.  We were both drunk, but were excited to bond and relate over the fact that we both attended a small-town university in Whitewater, Wisconsin.  A short while later, we started dating, and then when I moved to a new studio apartment, I offered her space to get back on her feet and get her life back together.  These were mistakes, and I’ve spent over a year learning that.

So I didn’t want to post this.  After everything that happened, I was angry and hurt, but ultimately was okay with leaving it at that.  If this person wanted to vanish from my life, she was more than welcome to, I had no interest in pursuing contact with her, or even mentioning her again aside from pointing out the painful life-lessons I learned from living with her.  Despite everything, I still wanted her to find her feet, get a job, and get to a better position in her own life, because no one deserves to live that way… I just wanted her to do that far away from me because living with her had rapidly become toxic.  Unfortunately that wasn’t to be, she posted a good-sized letter that contained a number of hurtful claims about me, as well as making several threats against me and people I love.

Because of this, I now feel it’s necessary to make a semi-public account of certain events over the past year, to both make sure my loved ones and I are okay, and also because now I genuinely worry about anyone else she lives with and don’t want anyone else to fall into the same situation I did.

At the beginning of March, 2017, I offered someone space in the studio apartment I had just started renting, with the stated aim of providing them breathing space until they could find their feet, get a job for the first time in over a year, and get to the point where they could get a better place for themselves.  At the time, they were living on a couch in a hallway/stairwell at a house with several other mutual friends.  They were also dealing with a nasty bedbug problem, this would be pertinent later.

For the first couple of days at my apartment before they actually arrived, I was very happy.  This was the first place I had ever had to myself, was responsible for paying for myself, and I was enjoying that.  Then she moved in.  Things were… crowded, from the start.  It was a pretty small studio apartment, basically a single room with a kitchenette off one side at a bathroom off the other.  I had effectively no personal space, she fared a little better as I worked 40-60 hours a week and she was jobless, so she had a fair bit of time on her own.  I made copies of most of the keys.  Unfortunately the building-keys were a type that could not be inexpensively copied, and since I was the only one between us with a working phone, I decided she could have that key, and I would just ring myself in with my phone every time I came home.

She had an allergy to cats, I had two of my own, and it was known well beforehand that I would not be giving them up.  To cover some of the difference, I provided benadryl, about the most I could effectively do under the circumstances.  Otherwise, the only thing she had to cover was her own food.  I covered the entirety of rent, utilities, internet, and laundry money for the pay-machines downstairs.  I also covered a lot of money for her use of public transit, and over the time I knew her, made several hundred dollars in donations to her gofundme to get her back on her feet.

A couple weeks into her stay with me, she moved the rest of her possessions into my apartment, the aforementioned tiny studio apartment.  I realized at that time she may have something of a hoarding problem, as she brought in about two dozen large boxes’ worth of stuff, most of which I never saw.  These were in dusty plastic containers held shut with duct tape, dinged up cardboard boxes, and in several cases just floating loose or in old beer cases.  There was effectively no walking space in my apartment now.  I told her this had to be a temporary thing, and that she would need to either find a place to store most of this, or sort through it and get rid of anything unnecessary so that we actually had space to live in this apartment.  She assured me she would.  That never happened.

Shortly after she placed all her stuff in my apartment, the bedbugs happened.  As mentioned before, she had been dealing with a nasty bedbug infestation at her own place before she moved over, and apparently some of them had hitched a ride with her.  There was several hellish months of dealing with this, including worries that I had spread the infestation to other people close to me.

I ended up tossing most of my own possessions and clothing due to the risk of them being infested, including my only mattress, we were living on an inflatable mattress from that point forward.  Eventually the landlords had to get involved, and a full extermination and followup of my apartment had to be done.  I facilitated this by myself, including managing the cats outside the apartment for several days, and covering up the fact that there was someone in the apartment not under the lease.

During all this, I had to do something about the massive pile of her stuff occupying a majority of the space in my apartment.  The landlord seeing this would be a quick recipe to getting me kicked out, and we would both end up homeless.  I ended up renting a storage unit for her, covering the entirety of that myself, and moving a majority of her stuff and a little of mine in there.  My apartment was again minimally maintained, and my bills jumped up by another one hundred dollars a month.

About six months into her stay at my place, I finally sat her down and explained that we could not continue living this way.  That she needed to find alternate living arrangements.  That the storage unit was a temporary stopgap and not something I could afford to keep up indefinitely.  And that I didn’t want to because us living together in such a cramped space was psychologically unhealthy, rapidly translating to physically unhealthy.  She agreed.

For the next six months… she made no progress to getting a job, or finding her own place.  She did spend a lot of time playing Hearthstone both while I was at work to solely fund our living situation, and when I was at home.  She also had a habit of getting very angry at me whenever I touched or moved her stuff around, or whenever there was any interruption to the internet service I was paying for.  I was spending as much time as I could at friends’ places, as any time I spent in my own apartment was leading me into further depression, not to mention I noticed I had started drinking more often.

In early January, I asked her if she had made any progress in finding a new living situation.  After the six-month sit-down, I hadn’t pressed her too much about it as I didn’t want her to feel pressured and completely shut down in response.  I had decided to give her through christmas to take care of things without additional reminders/pressure from me.  She said she hadn’t made any progress.  At that point I gave an actual deadline for her to get out: At the end of February, when my lease on this place was renewed, and again mostly left her to it, though without much hope on my end.

The end of February came and passed with no word from her regarding the living situation.  I finally asked her about it and she said she had not made any progress.  I asked her why she couldn’t tell me that before the deadline, why she was willing to let it go by without even informing the person who was giving her a place to stay that she needed more time.  She didn’t have an answer.  At that point I issued an ultimatum:  She needed to be out within a week, I was ending my rent with the storage unit and all her stuff would be removed from there.  I would be transporting my own stuff back into my apartment, and moving out the pile of things she had re-formed in here to make room for myself and my possessions.

She threatened me with suicide.  When I held my ground, she demanded I keep to my promise to help her find her own feet.  When I pointed out I had, for over a year, and there was no progress on her end, she said she was dealing with problems I couldn’t even imagine and I needed to show her extra consideration for it.  When I said that if her problems were truly that bad, she needed professional help that I could not provide, she finally started looking for alternate living arrangements.

In the end, I even allowed her past that final one-week ultimatum.  I paid for one more month on the storage unit, then transported most of her remaining stuff there by myself.  I told her she now had one more month to figure out what to do with her stuff in my storage, rather than my original ultimatum that it would end up in the back alley by the dumpster.  At that point, she suddenly had the ability to start renting her own storage unit and slowly moved all her stuff there.  By mid/late March, she finally removed the last of her stuff from my apartment, and returned my keys to me.

I was hoping it was over then.  Assuming rent/internet should have been evenly split between us, and the storage unit was solely to facilitate her hoarding tendencies, I had spent around six thousand dollars to provide space, warmth, a roof over her head, for her to spend pretty much all of it playing Hearthstone.  I didn’t expect to see any of that money back.  I didn’t really want to have any interaction with her ever again in my life.  I still hoped that she would find a job and get to a better position in her own life, I just wanted to have nothing to do with her any more.  I was willing to let everything that happened between us remain just between us and the few close confidants I had heavily leaned on for mental stability during our year together.

Then, on April 3rd, 2018, she publicly posted an angry letter directed at me.  Containing (somewhat incoherent) threats against me and people close to me, including apparently releasing our names and information to police for… some reason, I still can’t figure out what, and release photos of the admittedly filthy living space we shared while I was drinking, depressed, and letting basic cleanliness slide.

Because of that, I made the decision to put this all together.  Both because I want to protect myself and the people I love, and because I now feel she is more than just toxic to me, and that if she’s willing to do this to me, she may attempt to do so with other people in the future, and I have an obligation to at least put out a personal account to warn other people.  I have so far not included any actual names because, so far, she hasn’t, even in her public rants.  Mutuals between us can see both accounts, choose who to believe, and if it ends up I lose friends over this, I can accept that.  Anyone else who is concerned can message me and I can release names based on who I trust, and who I feel may be at risk from all this.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 4, 2018)

This shit is why noone likes Morgan. What an absolutely petty dumpster fire.


----------

